# working for REO Brokers



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

We have been doing property preservation work for national companies, but we would rather do work for local realty brokers. How do we get work with them.

Thanks,:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to know this answer as well.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

FOREVERLAWN said:


> We have been doing property preservation work for national companies, but we would rather do work for local realty brokers. How do we get work with them.
> 
> Thanks,:thumbsup:


Thanks for the wonderful intro. Since I am the magical advice fairy I will crap the magic answer out of my A** for you. Here is my advice to you. Spend five minutes and research this forum and you shall get your answer.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Reading is good.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Reading is good.


I think half the people on here don't know how too.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

short answer - call the broker, or better yet, print up some flyers stating what you can do for them, and go see the broker face to face.

But, really...if that's a question you couldn't answer on your own...good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

For $149.99 someone or ALL of us would sell the secret. haha


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> For $149.99 someone or ALL of us would sell the secret. haha


You got me beat I was going for $200.00 plus I was going to send his vendor ID printed on a special certificate showing he is certified.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can catch my informercial at 3:00 a.m. on the FNG channel. I have 15 dvds, three books, 7 audio cds and an online chat & help center 24/7 for 3 months. Our graduates can potentially earn 6 figures per year. 3 payments, $69, MC, VISA, Discover. Please hurry, the answer to your question is only a debit/credit away. :smartass:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You can catch my informercial at 3:00 a.m. on the FNG channel. I have 15 dvds, three books, 7 audio cds and an online chat & help center 24/7 for 3 months. Our graduates can potentially earn 6 figures per year. 3 payments, $69, MC, VISA, Discover. Please hurry, the answer to your question is only a debit/credit away. :smartass:


Damn...I don't get cable. Still on rabbit ears. If only I could do a few more $30 recuts I just may be able to afford cable to get that FNG channel that I've heard so much about.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> For $149.99 someone or ALL of us would sell the secret. haha


Damn, you mean I could have sold that information? crap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol :laughing:

Yall are too funny....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Sometimes it's unconventional marketing that gets you the job..

I just got a bid accepted for a Wells Fargo trashout through a broker... $300 sales clean, $150 initial cut, and bid debris (~$1200). 

Why did the broker call me? She met my mom at a hair salon a few months ago and my very outgoing mom gave her my contact information. Time to take my mom out for dinner!


----------

